# Snails in my Sump



## Greg92056 (Jul 16, 2014)

So last night I was changing my filter floss in my sump and I noticed that I have about 20(that I can see) small snails cruising around inside. I have no idea how they got there unless they came in on some twigs that I added a couple of weeks ago?

Anyway, I don't want them. How can I get rid of them?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Snails are very sneaky creatures and seem to appear out of nowhere sometimes.

You can trap them using small sections of zucchini or cucumber and then manually remove them from the sump. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Greg92056 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there a fish I could get that would eat them? Is there a downside to having them in there?


----------



## RobsFishTank (Nov 11, 2014)

If left unchecked, they can wreak havoc on a system.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think there are any fish that would be suitable to live in your sump just for the purpose of eating snails. More than likely, if they are in your sump they are also in your tank.

I have Malaysian Trumpet snails in my 75G tank that get out of control and use the zucchini method for removing them. I also have bladder snails in some of my other tanks and found that Assassin snails do a good job of keeping them under control.

The only problem with unwanted snails is that they can become unsightly when there are too many and occasionally clog up filters or get jammed in the impeller of power filters. Keeping excess uneaten food in the tank or sump to a minimum can keep their numbers in check.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

If its just a few i would leave them. They are cleaners and verry good ones.


----------

